# Range Report for new XD40



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm usually a 1911 type shooter, but recently fired some rounds from someone else's small .40 cal Glock.
So needless to say I was bit by the bug. I really wanted one of these small 3" sub-compact type pistols.
Did my research, looked on-line and went to one of my two favorite spots of self indulgence.

Was thinking Glock, but left with a sweet little XD40 Sub-Compact. 

After doing some more reading I figured out why I liked the feel so much. The XD40 has more of a 1911 style grip angle. 

Now, I know that these light small framed pistols like to hop around during recoil so the shooting style I use with my .45 ACP 1911 does not get this pistol back on target quickly between rounds.
I swithched back and forth today several times from the XD40 to the Taurus PT1911 and the lack of dampening actually gives the XD40 more recoil.

Fired a couple hunded rounds through each.

I love it. Twelve round seems to last forever compared to eight. Very acurate.
The springs in the magazines seemed to give a little after a couple of loadings. I can load them now without the speed-loader. The were very tight when they were new! I'm healthy, but damn I thought I was gonna break my thumb. Never used a speed-loader before, took some getting used to.

It sure did break-down and clean easy.:smt023

I have got to stop buying crappy ammo. The aluminum casings are "crap". Some of the primers actually came out during cycling. 

"I will never buy cartridges with aluminum cases again!!":smt076

I can hit a golf ball three hundred yard, but today I hit one AT 25 yards. It disapeared.

What a blast.

RW :smt1099


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

> I can hit a golf ball three hundred yard, but today I hit one AT 25 yards. It disapeared.


:mrgreen:

i had the same experince with my xd 40 v-10:smt023


----------

